# OKCpedia > Restaurants & Bars >  Jimmy's Egg in Norman to reopen as 405 Burger Bar

## jstaylor62

The Jimmy's Egg on Main St is relocating and the building will be reused as 405 Burger Bar. They are planning to be open by end of Sept 2022. Their current near campus location will change to just a bar with appetizers.

----------


## Pete

405 Burger Bar is owned by Toby Keith's son.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

Interesting! Are they taking the whole space including the old "Herbology" spot?

----------


## Thomas Vu

The burger place is pretty good.  Probably my favorite burger currently in OK

----------

